# Looking for subs on Long Island



## snowguy1550 (Sep 21, 2005)

I am looking for subs on Long Island that can go in Nassau and suffolk. I need trucks with sanders and spreaders, and snow blowers. Please Personal Message me if interested.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

No PM's yet, your too new of a member. We work Suffolk county and have 5 spreader trucks all 4yd+ as well as plow trucks and equipment.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Give me the north country, been on Long Island trucking yikes, twice is enuf for me


----------



## snowguy1550 (Sep 21, 2005)

paponte would you be interested in subbing stop and shops for me


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm available in Suffolk. Don't really have the response time for Nassau. You can give me a call any time.

631/582-8245
[email protected]


----------

